# Ski Sundown - 3/8/09 (Gunbarrel Bumps Gathering I)



## Greg (Feb 4, 2009)

Let's plan an afternoon of bumping some Sunday in early March before Bump or Bust 2. We'll obviously have to watch the weather and do it on a warm sunny day. I'd like to get as many AZers there as possible. Obviously lots of Sundown babble on the boards so if anyone is curious about it, this is a good chance to check it out and rip bumps for an afternoon with the CLITS. I could say with confidence that if you like to ski moguls and are within 2 or so hours, you'll have a great time. Maybe we could get Jarrod to throw a keg of Wolaver's in the snow at midstation. :lol: Who's down?


----------



## reefer (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd be down for an appearance, first time ever at Sundown. I've been beatin' down by more than one CLIT before.........................


----------



## downhill04 (Feb 4, 2009)

Count me in. I'm eyeballing a Feb 26 return. I need to get my legs in shape before the 2nd comp.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 4, 2009)

In


----------



## downhill04 (Feb 4, 2009)

reefer said:


> I'd be down for an appearance, first time ever at Sundown. I've been beatin' down by more than one CLIT before.........................



Nice! I'm looking forward to skiing with you again. Had a blast at Killington in the beginning or the season.


----------



## downhill04 (Feb 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Let's plan an afternoon of bumping some Sunday in early March before Bump or Bust 2. We'll obviously have to watch the weather and do it on a warm sunny day. I'd like to get as many AZers there as possible. Obviously lots of Sundown babble on the boards so if anyone is curious about it, this is a good chance to check it out and rip bumps for an afternoon with the CLITS. I could say with confidence that if you like to ski moguls and are within 2 or so hours, you'll have a great time. Maybe we could get Jarrod to throw a keg of Wolaver's in the snow at midstation. :lol: Who's down?



Are you sure you wont be on a long pair of super shaped racing skis by March? :razz:


----------



## reefer (Feb 4, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Nice! I'm looking forward to skiing with you again. Had a blast at Killington in the beginning or the season.




Back at ya!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll be there. i might even buy a pair of mogul skis!!


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll be there


----------



## severine (Feb 4, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> In


You bringing your smoker? Who's bringing the bacon?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 4, 2009)

severine said:


> You bringing your smoker? Who's bringing the bacon?



The bacon explosion should be prepped ahead of time.  I'll bring the smoker and bacon, the rest of the crew can bring the beer.


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 4, 2009)

Wish I could be there...  

I could certainly bring bacon.....


----------



## Mikey1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I should be around. Count me in.


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm in for this.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 5, 2009)

If I'm not up north on the weekend you guys pick I will be there.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 6, 2009)

In as well.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 6, 2009)

Ill bring the boom box and some xtra batteries....and a few epic GD shows

steveo


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 6, 2009)

may bee...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 6, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> may bee...




wazzzup Sistah!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 6, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Ill bring the boom box and some xtra batteries....and a few epic GD shows
> 
> steveo



now I'm tempted :lol:

....but my status is similar to Allskiings.....depends on VT plans


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 6, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> now I'm tempted :lol:
> 
> ....but my status is similar to Allskiings.....depends on VT plans



if dhs and allskiing make it, i am absolutely bringing my brinkman smoker/grill.  we can set up shop in a far corner of the parking lot and throw down a few brews.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> if dhs and allskiing make it, i am absolutely bringing my brinkman smoker/grill.  we can set up shop in a far corner of the parking lot and throw down a few brews.



Far corner smorner, we'll setup right at the bottom of Gunny.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 7, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Far corner smorner, we'll setup right at the bottom of Gunny.



i like the cut of your jib.


----------



## severine (Feb 7, 2009)

I bet he could work that out, too!

Sounds like a fun day to me. Let me know when so I can line up babysitting.


----------



## ta&idaho (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm in if I can get a ride from a Metro North station.  Can't say I'm not curious about this place.


----------



## MrMagic (Feb 8, 2009)

i am def in


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2009)

*Gunbarrel Countdown*

*2 Weeks and Counting!*


----------



## powhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

yesterday would have been perfect!!!!!:uzi:


----------



## jack97 (Feb 9, 2009)

I just google the map, I'm 2hr and 6min out. And i get sundays off...sounds tempting.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 9, 2009)

2knees said:


> wazzzup Sistah!



Pat!

If Pat goes I'll go.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 9, 2009)

Sounds like a good time, bit of a drive for me though


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2009)

*Group Rate Lift Tickets*

Chris is willing to work with us to get a group rate for an AZ Gunbarrel Bump Fest! Let's just assume the weather will cooperate and we can pick a good day for this sometime in March. If you think it's probable that you would come and would be buying a lift ticket, please reply here and I'll compile a list. I'm not sure how many we'll need to qualify or what the rate would be, but the full 8 hour rate is 50 bucks so obviously count on less than that.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2009)

Don't need a ticket for myself but probably dragging Jake along to get him some practice time on GB.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2009)

*Group Rate List*

Jake (gmcunni)


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 11, 2009)

Jake (gmcunni)
madskier6
Kevin (madskier6's son)


----------



## 2knees (Feb 11, 2009)

Jake (gmcunni)
madskier6
Kevin (madskier6's son)
2Knees

do we have a specific date in mind?  i just need to clear the schedule.

i do reserve the right to change my mind if its going off up north though.


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2009)

2knees said:


> do we have a specific date in mind?  i just need to clear the schedule.



Well, obviously, it would be better on a sunny, or at least warm day. We can pick a tentative date. Maybe 3/15?


----------



## mondeo (Feb 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> Well, obviously, it would be better on a sunny, or at least warm day. We can pick a tentative date. Maybe 3/15?


 3/15 is Bumpalooza East. Not sure how much of a conflict that would be, but thought I'd point it out.


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Chris is willing to work with us to get a group rate for an AZ Gunbarrel Bump Fest! Let's just assume the weather will cooperate and we can pick a good day for this sometime in March. If you think it's probable that you would come and would be buying a lift ticket, please reply here and I'll compile a list. I'm not sure how many we'll need to qualify or what the rate would be, but the full 8 hour rate is 50 bucks so obviously count on less than that.



Jake (gmcunni)
madskier6
Kevin (madskier6's son)
2Knees

Any other takers?


----------



## reefer (Feb 17, 2009)

The 15th will not work for me. Unfortunately the only ski-season w/e I'm committed to. At least it's a skiing commitment. I'll be at Mt. Snow for the weekend. If it happens any other w/e I'm most likely there. I'm still keeping an eye out and planning on hitting the big Sundown at some point soon................


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> Jake (gmcunni)
> madskier6
> Kevin (madskier6's son)
> 2Knees
> ...




I will be there of course, but I have a season pass so it won't help with getting a group rate.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I will be there of course, but I have a season pass so it won't help with getting a group rate.



+1


----------



## powhunter (Feb 17, 2009)

so its tentative 3-15? eh?


----------



## mondeo (Feb 17, 2009)

Probably not the 15th, planning on being at Sugarbush. Along with powbmps and BMM.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 17, 2009)

powhunter said:


> so its tentative 3-15? eh?



Steve! If Steve goes I'll go.


----------



## carbonXshell (Feb 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> Chris is willing to work with us to get a group rate for an AZ Gunbarrel Bump Fest! Let's just assume the weather will cooperate and we can pick a good day for this sometime in March. If you think it's probable that you would come and would be buying a lift ticket, please reply here and I'll compile a list. I'm not sure how many we'll need to qualify or what the rate would be, but the full 8 hour rate is 50 bucks so obviously count on less than that.


They offer a pretty good rate for groups of 10 or more... $40, you can start anytime and ski for 8 hours.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 17, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Probably not the 15th, planning on being at Sugarbush. Along with powbmps and BMM.




hmmmm


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I will be there of course, but I have a season pass so it won't help with getting a group rate.





Grassi21 said:


> +1



Thanks Mr. and Mrs. Obvious.



powhunter said:


> so its tentative 3-15? eh?





mondeo said:


> Probably not the 15th, planning on being at Sugarbush. Along with powbmps and BMM.



That weekend might be sketchy for me too. We really have to play it by ear. We need relative warmth and sun.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> That weekend might be sketchy for me too. We really have to play it by ear. We need relative warmth and sun.



Dude, you, Pat, and Steve need to represent at Bumpalooza. Jay too, if he's pieced himself together by then.

Somebody hit me for typing in Dude.


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Dude, you, Pat, and Steve need to represent at Bumpalooza. Jay too, if he's pieced himself together by then.
> 
> Somebody hit me for typing in Dude.



That weekend is rough for non-skiing related reasons. Also I'm a big poser compared to those mogulskiing dot net guys too. Maybe someday I can hang. :lol:


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2009)

You're running out of time! :lol: The bumps aren't even up yet and you guys can't seem to find the time to meet before the comp on 3/22.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 18, 2009)

bump


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 18, 2009)

bump


----------



## Greg (Feb 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> bump



If you and your goose stompin' is not coming, stay out of this thread... 

:razz:


----------



## Greg (Mar 1, 2009)

Gunbarrel is turning out great and this storm is going to set the trail up for the rest of the season! I would say from here on out, we are good to go for a Gunny gathering on some warm and sunny afternoon. Depending on turnout, we should be able to get a group rate which I will arrange.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 1, 2009)

All I know is someone better be hitting those tomorrow (and posting some visual proof)!  

The weather up here is showing Sundown in the 6"-12" range.  Those bumps would be awfully sweet with a foot of fresh on top of them.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 1, 2009)

powbmps said:


> All I know is someone better be hitting those tomorrow (and posting some visual proof)!
> 
> The weather up here is showing Sundown in the 6"-12" range.  Those bumps would be awfully sweet with a foot of fresh on top of them.



I will be there...


----------



## Greg (Mar 1, 2009)

powbmps said:


> All I know is someone better be hitting those tomorrow (and posting some visual proof)!
> 
> The weather up here is showing Sundown in the 6"-12" range.  Those bumps would be awfully sweet with a foot of fresh on top of them.



A foot over this?







You better believe I'll be there at some point.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/50463-sundown-3-2-gunny-powder-bumps.html

We'll bust out the video camera for this one for sure.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 1, 2009)

powbmps said:


> All I know is someone better be hitting those tomorrow (and posting some visual proof)!
> 
> The weather up here is showing Sundown in the 6"-12" range.  Those bumps would be awfully sweet with a foot of fresh on top of them.



Its a pretty safe bet that most of the regulars will be there at some point. Now do I bring the bump skis or the fat skis.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2009)

fat schmat.  

bumpers all the way.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 1, 2009)

2knees said:


> fat schmat.
> 
> bumpers all the way.



you going to make it out?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> you going to make it out?




i will be there at some point.  mabye in the am, maybe afternoon or maybe night. it all depends on what happens with work.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 1, 2009)

I may be down in Simsbury for some "business" later this week.  Hmmmmm.......


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Its a pretty safe bet that most of the regulars will be there at some point. Now do I bring the bump skis or the fat skis.





2knees said:


> fat schmat.
> 
> bumpers all the way.



Mogul skis! You guys who bust out the "fat" skis when there is 6" of cut up snow in ice bumps crack me up... :lol:



powbmps said:


> I may be down in Simsbury for some "business" later this week.  Hmmmmm.......



It's like 15 miles from Simsbury to Sundown. You gotta give it a shot. Should be good all week. What day and what time are you thinking?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Mogul skis! You guys who bust out the "fat" skis when there is 6" of cut up snow in ice bumps crack me up... :lol:



You're just jealous because you don't have any "fat" skis... :roll:


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> You're just jealous because you don't have any "fat" skis... :roll:



My fat skis are the coolest because they have a picture of Budha and a scantly clad lady.  My son pointed at the woman on my skis last night and said Mama...  :blink:


----------



## severine (Mar 2, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> My fat skis are the coolest because they have a picture of Budha and a scantly clad lady.  My son pointed at the woman on my skis last night and said Mama...  :blink:


:lol: Gotta love Volkls! I want the Auras so badly... they have a geisha with cleavage on them. :lol:





130/94/113


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 2, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: Gotta love Volkls! I want the Auras so badly... they have a geisha with cleavage on them. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are tight.  Me like.

Greg was there for this one... An older gentleman asked me about the Gotamas on the lift line.  He asked if the skis were Chinese or Japanese.  I had to point out the Volkl logos for him to believe me.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 2, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> My fat skis are the coolest because they have a picture of Budha and a scantly clad lady. My son pointed at the woman on my skis last night and said Mama... :blink:


My fat skis are cooler. They have wood showing.


----------



## severine (Mar 2, 2009)

I honestly would not pick a ski based on graphics, but it's supposed to be an awesome advanced ski and the graphics certainly help. Then again, I like that Asian-influence as well as what Dynastar did a couple years ago with the Indian-influence in their She's Trouble and She's Trouble BC skis:


----------



## mondeo (Mar 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Mogul skis! You guys who bust out the "fat" skis when there is 6" of cut up snow in ice bumps crack me up... :lol:


I'm planning on taking the Wateas out for about an hour, just to get a feel for them in soft snow. Probably won't even touch the bumps with 'em. Then switch to the Twisters for the bumps, and a few runs down Stinger.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2009)

mondeo said:


> My fat skis are cooler. They have wood showing.



Mine have a fake wood grain look on the topsheet:lol:


----------



## mondeo (Mar 2, 2009)

severine said:


> I honestly would not pick a ski based on graphics, but it's supposed to be an awesome advanced ski and the graphics certainly help. Then again, I like that Asian-influence as well as what Dynastar did a couple years ago with the Indian-influence in their She's Trouble and She's Trouble BC skis:


Is it just me, or is the mounting point on the She's Trouble way too far back? Especially for a park ski.


----------



## severine (Mar 2, 2009)

Women have a different center of gravity than men. And there are 2 mounting points on those skis: center (for park) and back for all mountain. The BC version is 92mm waist so I don't know how much "park" ski it is versus all mountain.

I so want to go ski today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## severine (Mar 2, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Mine have a fake wood grain look on the topsheet:lol:



My Celebrities (90mm waist) have that, too! Well, a partly-painted over woodgrain. Is this a theme? :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I'm planning on taking the Wateas out for about an hour, just to get a feel for them in soft snow. Probably won't even touch the bumps with 'em. Then switch to the Twisters for the bumps, and a few runs down Stinger.



That sounds like a plan.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like this weekend is going to be in the 50's.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 4, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like this weekend is going to be in the 50's.



yup yup.  i will be there on saturday!!


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2009)

*Sunday?*

I was thinking the first of maybe a couple Gunbarrel gatherings this month on Sunday. Saturday should be warm too which will let the bumps get skied in. Maybe a shower Saturday night and temps well into the 50's on Sunday. Slush explosions! I could be there between noon and 1 pm. If there is enough interest from those needing lift tickets, I can work on a group rate.

*Roll call:*
Greg

Please add the number of lift tickets you would need after your name.


----------



## reefer (Mar 4, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> yup yup.  i will be there on saturday!!




I'm seriously thinking of coming down Saturday. What time are you heading over?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 4, 2009)

reefer said:


> I'm seriously thinking of coming down Saturday. What time are you heading over?



my arrival time is somewhat in the air.  i won't know until friday.  i could be on skis anywhere between 12 and 2.  i'll start up a thread for 3/7 in T&E.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> I was thinking the first of maybe a couple Gunbarrel gatherings this month on Sunday. Saturday should be warm too which will let the bumps get skied in. Maybe a shower Saturday night and temps well into the 50's on Sunday. Slush explosions! I could be there between noon and 1 pm. If there is enough interest from those needing lift tickets, I can work on a group rate.
> 
> *Roll call:*
> Greg
> ...



Sunday is a maybe for me.  If it happens I would be there around 3.


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2009)

Just got this from WTNH:



> SUNDAY: Showers end early. *Developing sun. Warm with highs close to 60*.



8) Remember. DST too. We'll have good light right through 6 or 7 pm.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Just got this from WTNH:
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Remember. DST too. We'll have good light right through 6 or 7 pm.



Joe Fury was saying the same thing on this mornings news, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 4, 2009)

*Roll call*:
Greg
o3jeff


----------



## mondeo (Mar 4, 2009)

Sunday may be the double session for me. Wouldn't get there until at least 4, though, assuming I leave Killington around 1.


----------



## gymnast46 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Mogul Skis*

The legend is back!  The ultimate mogul ski, the Dynastar Twister has returned in very limited quantities.  168 cm only.

Two pair are available with Look PX 12 bindings for $479 each.  Order online and stop by the shop to pickup the skis and get free mounting.


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2009)

gymnast46 said:


> The legend is back!  The ultimate mogul ski, the Dynastar Twister has returned in very limited quantities.  168 cm only.
> 
> Two pair are available with Look PX 12 bindings for $479 each.  Order online and stop by the shop to pickup the skis and get free mounting.



Great deal. 175 cm and I'd be all over it...


----------



## powhunter (Mar 4, 2009)

hell yea im there...........been daydreaming of skiing all morning

pow


----------



## powhunter (Mar 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Great deal. 175 cm and I'd be all over it...



same here....haven bought a pair of skis yet vthis week....

steveo


----------



## Madroch (Mar 4, 2009)

Fighting the urge to buy yet more new equipment this year....


----------



## Madroch (Mar 4, 2009)

Any of you with dedicated mogul boards have an opinion on length-- I am 5'9" and ski 170 shaped skis-- would the 168 work or do I need to go longer to the 175...


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Any of you with dedicated mogul boards have an opinion on length-- I am 5'9" and ski 170 shaped skis-- would the 168 work or do I need to go longer to the 175...



Weight? Guessing 185 or so? 170+ definitely.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 4, 2009)

Whats with everyone tempting me with mogul skis now? Thank god I think those would be too short.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Weight? Guessing 185 or so? 170+ definitely.



Little lighter than that these days- 155 (I guess I don't wear it well)


----------



## powhunter (Mar 4, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Whats with everyone tempting me with mogul skis now? Thank god I think those would be too short.



jeff Ill bring those 1080s on sunday for ya to try...or ya can pick them up if ya want to

steveo


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Little lighter than that these days- 155 (I guess I don't wear it well:roll



Ha! :lol: Sorry. 

You might be able to get away with the 168.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 4, 2009)

powhunter said:


> jeff Ill bring those 1080s on sunday for ya to try...or ya can pick them up if ya want to
> 
> steveo



Thanks pow, do you think my 25.5 boot will fit the binding?


----------



## Madroch (Mar 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Ha! :lol: Sorry.
> 
> You might be able to get away with the 168.



No worries... Still considering going longer in anticipation of (1) improving... hope springs eternal; and (2) weight gain... reality.  

Naive question here-- are longer bump skis preferred for higher end skiing?


----------



## powhunter (Mar 4, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Thanks pow, do you think my 25.5 boot will fit the binding?



ya might have to move the heel....If ya want I can drop em off tomorrow night....im heading out your way anyways after work

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 4, 2009)

powhunter said:


> ya might have to move the heel....If ya want I can drop em off tomorrow night....im heading out your way anyways after work
> 
> steveo



Anytime after 5 tonight.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 4, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Fighting the urge to buy yet more new equipment this year....




i'll sell you mine at the end of the season.  Lightly used pair of head mad trix.  171cm.  perfect length.


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2009)

powhunter said:


> same here....haven bought a pair of skis yet vthis week....
> 
> steveo


:lol: The week is young still!



o3jeff said:


> Whats with everyone tempting me with mogul skis now? Thank god I think those would be too short.


:roll: You, too? :roll:

Brian would tell you that you don't need them. Just like he told me to just ski the Celebrities the other night and stop thinking about them. Or as Trekchick would say, make the snow my b!tch.  They actually handled pretty well in the low angle bumps for skis with 90mm waist. Have you tried the twins in there yet?


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'll sell you mine at the end of the season.  Lightly used pair of head mad trix.  171cm.  perfect length.



Back off asshole. He's buying mine!   :lol:


----------



## Madroch (Mar 4, 2009)

Allright.. sounds like a buyer's market!  But I would have to wait til the end of the season to buy 2knees', while Greg's would theoretically be available for spring bump bashing....doesn't powbumps have some kicking around too... anyone else?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 4, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Allright.. sounds like a buyer's market!  But I would have to wait til the end of the season to buy 2knees', while Greg's would theoretically be available for spring bump bashing....doesn't powbumps have some kicking around too... anyone else?




i was kidding

to borrow an analogy from the resort sucks thread:

used bump skis are like an 80 year old whore.

although, based on the way Brians look, you might want to pry his off of him!  they look brand new.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 4, 2009)

severine said:


> Brian would tell you that you don't need them.



He's exactly right, I don't. Steveo is going to let take his 1080's for a spin this weekend. I might have to put the PE's up for sale soon


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2009)

You haven't even gotten out on the PEs, Jeff!  Try those in the bumps. Really.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 4, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Allright.. sounds like a buyer's market!



I think you and me are the only 2 buyers, I think if we work together and hold off a bit we can get the prices down some more:-D


----------



## mondeo (Mar 4, 2009)

At 155, I'd go with the 175.168 for the Twister is for light/short men, and women, it's a pretty soft ski.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 4, 2009)

2knees said:


> i was kidding
> 
> to borrow an analogy from the resort sucks thread:
> 
> ...



I kind of put 2 & 2 togethor with the "lightly used", unless those aren't the head mad trix in all of those videos of you...  

Still- I would have to believe that used skis have their place for the right price and right user-- someone please correct me if I am wrong, but I would assume the life of most of today's skis is greater than a season or two... even with everyday use and abuse (in moguls sense).  

For a bump only ski I would normally think it wouldn't be my everyday ski on eastern small mountains, and thus a used ski might fit the bill, but I would have been wrong this year.  Moroever, if sundown is going to retain their commitment to bumps, a bump ski may have to become my everyday ski....so much to consider....


----------



## Madroch (Mar 4, 2009)

mondeo said:


> At 155, I'd go with the 175.168 for the Twister is for light/short men, and women, it's a pretty soft ski.



Thanks, I know you ski it so I appreciate the comment.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2009)

with all the press Ski Sundown is getting about the bumps you'd think k2, dynastar, head and hart would be lined up to do a demo day this weekend!


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Still- I would have to believe that used skis have their place for the right price and right user-- someone please correct me if I am wrong, but I would assume the life of most of today's skis is greater than a season or two... even with everyday use and abuse (in moguls sense).
> 
> For a bump only ski I would normally think it wouldn't be my everyday ski on eastern small mountains, and thus a used ski might fit the bill, but I would have been wrong this year.  Moroever, if sundown is going to retain their commitment to bumps, a bump ski may have to become my everyday ski....so much to consider....



I think a used bump ski can be okay, especially if cost is a concern, and/or you just want to see if a dedicated mogul ski is right for you. It depends on how much use the ski has seen. A ski used by a 200+ pounder who slams the zipper is going to be beat in a few seasons.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 4, 2009)

A bump ski may look fine (no coreshots or base damage) but may not be as lively as it once was.  If I put my new Twisters (0 days) next to my old ones (maybe 50 "partial" days) there is a noticeable difference in camber.  The older pair sits almost flat now.

I'm just too scared to scratch my new ones, so I'll keep flogging the 80 year old whore (or would that be whores?), but I'll bet it will still feel alright.



Madroch said:


> I kind of put 2 & 2 togethor with the "lightly used", unless those aren't the head mad trix in all of those videos of you...
> 
> Still- I would have to believe that used skis have their place for the right price and right user-- someone please correct me if I am wrong, but I would assume the life of most of today's skis is greater than a season or two... even with everyday use and abuse (in moguls sense).
> 
> For a bump only ski I would normally think it wouldn't be my everyday ski on eastern small mountains, and thus a used ski might fit the bill, but I would have been wrong this year.  Moroever, if sundown is going to retain their commitment to bumps, a bump ski may have to become my everyday ski....so much to consider....


----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2009)

2knees said:


> although, based on the way Brians look, you might want to pry his off of him!  they look brand new.



You obviously haven't taken a look at the bases or edges.  Besides, at 181, they're too long for you girlie men... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2009)

2knees said:


> although, based on the way Brians look, you might want to pry his off of him!  they look brand new.



Yeah, and they have xtra heavy demo bindings as a bonus! :lol:


----------



## Madroch (Mar 4, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> with all the press Ski Sundown is getting about the bumps you'd think k2, dynastar, head and hart would be lined up to do a demo day this weekend!



How do we arrange that?  Any of the industry- resort or equipment- guys want to jump up?  Not sure I'm their target though-- as I am on a budget and may have to go used....


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2009)

Let's get back on track:

*Roll call:*
Greg
o3jeff
mondeo (late pm)
powhunter

Come on! We need some non-passholders to come check it out.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 4, 2009)

In from 1:45 to 4:15... but I don't help (passholder).


----------



## powhunter (Mar 4, 2009)

my 1080s are 3 years old but they are not beat cause up until this year I was absorbing with my back

steveo


----------



## mondeo (Mar 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> A ski used by a 200+ pounder who slams the zipper is going to be beat in a few seasons.


Lifespan on bump skis for people that aren't way too heavy to ski bumps is typically about 100 days. I should probably replace mine every 50 days, but that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2009)

*Roll call:*
Greg
o3jeff
mondeo (late pm)
powhunter
bvibert

I'm going to try and get there at some point Sunday.


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> *Roll call:*
> Greg
> o3jeff
> mondeo (late pm)
> ...



Cool, but all passholders. This could really be any usual Sunday. We need some new blood. Some Sundown virgins. Come on down and see what we're all so spaz about!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Cool, but all passholders. This could really be any usual Sunday. We need some new blood. Some Sundown virgins. Come on down and see what we're all so spaz about!



I was just trying to sweeten the deal.  Clearly anyone that may have been on the fence will jump at the opportunity to ski with me. 8)


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2009)

Maybe Steve's free advertising will succeed in that?


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I was just trying to sweeten the deal.  Clearly anyone that may have been on the fence will jump at the opportunity to ski with me. 8)



Actually, I think you just killed this whole damn thing. Thanks Brian. :roll:


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2009)

Hmmm. well, looky here. NWS forecast (Albany) just did a Saturday/Sunday flip-flop:



> Saturday: A slight chance of snow showers before 8am, then a slight chance of rain showers. Partly cloudy, with a high near 53. Chance of precipitation is 20%.
> 
> Saturday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 37.
> 
> Sunday: Partly sunny, with a high near 55.



Taunton has the high for the area at 59! :-o

Gunbarrel *SLUSH *explosions!


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2009)

powhunter said:


> my 1080s are 3 years old but they are not beat cause up until this year I was absorbing with my back
> 
> steveo



:lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Hmmm. well, looky here. NWS forecast (Albany) just did a Saturday/Sunday flip-flop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NYC weather said maybe as high as 70 away from the coast.  new hartford wont see that but it could be plenty warm.


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> NYC weather said maybe as high as 70 away from the coast.  new hartford wont see that but it could be plenty warm.



Indeed. Epic. You in, sucka?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Indeed. Epic. You in, sucka?



i'm planning on skiing bumps @ sundown this weekend. working out which day it will be.  need to plan around family activities.  probably have my kids with me.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 5, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Anytime after 5 tonight.



around 845 tonight ok??


steveo


----------



## powhunter (Mar 5, 2009)

whoa!!











steveo


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2009)

Mashed potato moguls. Next best thing to powder. Bring it on!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 5, 2009)

powhunter said:


> around 845 tonight ok??
> 
> 
> steveo



That will work.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> Mashed potato moguls. Next best thing to powder. Bring it on!



powder is overrated.. mashed potato moguls is where its at!


----------



## powhunter (Mar 5, 2009)

Pat youve gotta get in on this one


----------



## 2knees (Mar 5, 2009)

i'll try to figure something out.  maybe grab a babysitter for a bit.  i have the kids all weekend as dee is working saturday and sunday night.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 5, 2009)

Weather.com is no longer showing rain for Friday afternoon.  Think the bumps will soften up at all if it's 40 and cloudy?


----------



## Creakyknees (Mar 5, 2009)

Any reports from Sundown for Thursday. How are the moguls on Gunbarrel


----------



## mondeo (Mar 5, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> Any reports from Sundown for Thursday. How are the moguls on Gunbarrel


Icy. They'll be fine once it warms up.


----------



## Greg (Mar 6, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Weather.com is no longer showing rain for Friday afternoon.  Think the bumps will soften up at all if it's 40 and cloudy?





Creakyknees said:


> Any reports from Sundown for Thursday. How are the moguls on Gunbarrel





mondeo said:


> Icy. They'll be fine once it warms up.



Gunny bumps are a weird mix of surfaces - ice, wind-loaded powder, LSGR. Without any rain, I doubt they'll soften much at all. Yesterday was sunny and low 40's and they were still pretty firm. They might soften a bit, but don't expect slush piles. The bumps are pretty small right now (Monday's powder filled in a lot of the troughs) so they need some warmth and ripper traffic. By Sunday afternoon, they should be primed.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 6, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Weather.com is no longer showing rain for Friday afternoon.  Think the bumps will soften up at all if it's 40 and cloudy?




you comming down sunday???

steveo


----------



## Greg (Mar 6, 2009)

powhunter said:


> you comming down sunday???
> 
> steveo



+1 Getting powbmps and 180 together would be a fun time. Maybe we can recruit some of the mogulskiing.net guys too.


----------



## Greg (Mar 6, 2009)

*Group Rate: $40 - 8 Hour Ticket*

Okay - let's get the show on the road here. We can get a group rate of $40 for an 8 hour ticket if we have 10 or more people needing lift tickets. 40 bucks for lapping a 1,600 foot long mogul field is a helluva deal. We would have to all meet a predetermined time and have cash in hand so I can make a single transaction. I propose we meet at high noon at the bear right as you walk in. If you plan to come, please reply here with the number of lift tickets you would need.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 6, 2009)

Greg
o3jeff
mondeo (late pm)
powhunter
bvibert
madroch
jonnypoach
2knees  ?
180
powbmps??



Looking  pretty good!!!



Grassi??    gmcunni??  mr and mrs evil???


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 6, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Greg
> o3jeff
> mondeo (late pm)
> powhunter
> ...



Greg
o3jeff
mondeo (late pm)
powhunter
bvibert
madroch
jonnypoach
2knees ?
180
powbmps??
Mr. evil
MRGisEvil


----------



## Greg (Mar 6, 2009)

Might have to break out the knee flags for Sunday. :lol:


----------



## powbmps (Mar 6, 2009)

I wish I could make it, but I'm definitely out.  Going to be in Maine at the in-laws.

Looking forward to the video.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 6, 2009)

I might be up for this...I will know more Sat


----------



## bvibert (Mar 6, 2009)

ALLSKIING said:


> I might be up for this...I will know more Sat



Sweet!  Hope to see you there Dave!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2009)

If today is any indication then tomorrow should be great!!  I'm pumped to get out there.  I should be there and ready to go by about noon.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 7, 2009)

I am hoping to be on the hill by noon. One problem is that I don't have any light weight ski pants. If I get to warm in those ski pants I may have to bust out some wind pants:-o


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm thinking of skiing in the nylon hiking pants that I normally wear under my snow pants.  I took two runs down gunny today and was sweating my ass off with what I was wearing, a thin long sleeve shirt and fleece on top and my hiking pants with uninsulated ski pants on the bottom.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 7, 2009)

should be there by 3.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> should be there by 3.



I'll probably be passed out at the bottom of Gunny by 3...


----------



## Greg (Mar 7, 2009)

Aiming for noon. Hope to survive till 5pm or so. We'll see how that goes... :lol:

Lots of ugliness according to the radar north of us. Hopefully that moves through overnight. Looking at 56 degrees and mostly cloudy tomorrow. I'll take it. *EPIC *moguls!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks like I am heading up with my 10 year old to rip some bumps!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2009)

ALLSKIING said:


> Looks like I am heading up with my 10 year old to rip some bumps!



Sweet!


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2009)

Sun's out. Gonna be another rad bumpin' day at the mighty Sundown with temps 50+! Woot woot!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm beat and sore, but will be back today!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 8, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I'm beat and sore, but will be back today!



I'm beat, sore, and slightly hung over...  but I will be there around 3.


----------



## severine (Mar 8, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I'm beat and sore, but will be back today!





Grassi21 said:


> I'm beat, sore, and slightly hung over...  but I will be there around 3.


You guys are bigger men than I am!  I'm beat and sore and will be staying home. :lol: Have fun!


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2009)

50's and bluebird. Today is going to be unreal. Should be there between noon and 1 pm.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 8, 2009)

Am fighting a very sore hamstring.. tweaked it Tuesday night, pulled it good yesterday on my first gunny run, and eventually had to call it a day quite early... will be back today with my advil and my kids but am unsure of my bump plans.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Am fighting a very sore hamstring.. tweaked it Tuesday night, pulled it good yesterday on my first gunny run, and eventually had to call it a day quite early... will be back today with my advil and my kids but am unsure of my bump plans.



Bummer. Hope you heal up soon.

180 just called me. He's on his way.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 8, 2009)

Throwing on some sunblock and heading over.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 8, 2009)

Conditions are phenomenal. Skied in a tank top today. The dudes are still all out there being their crazy selves. I'm in the lodge enjoying my apple juice.


----------



## severine (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry I missed you today, Marge! Glad to hear they're having a great time!


----------

